# Thoughts on extending hazard pay.



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 18, 2020)

What does everyone think spot will do regarding the extra $2?  I just saw they are offering a $15 off $25 Target Circle coupon.  I wonder if they are trying to ease the pain of losing the hazard pay.

I think they should extend it or let everyone just keep it, leaders included.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 18, 2020)

I agree. The hazard's not over and it probably won't be for a long while. Just keep the bump, it was supposed to happen by the end of the year anyway.


----------



## Grocery George (Apr 18, 2020)

Where’d you see the circle coupon


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 18, 2020)

Grocery George said:


> Where’d you see the circle coupon


Workbench, starting Monday - May 9th


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2020)

Grocery George said:


> Where’d you see the circle coupon


It will be under coupon in the circle app.


----------



## Staffwoman (Apr 18, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I agree. The hazard's not over and it probably won't be for a long while. Just keep the bump, it was supposed to happen by the end of the year anyway.



The difference is that not everyone was going to see a pay increase by the end of the year. I'm all for keeping the pay increase. I would not have seen any pay increase had it not been for hazard pay.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2020)

They are not extending hazard pay.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> They are not extending hazard pay.


Any word on the $15 minimum increase? 😉


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2020)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> They are not extending hazard pay.


Is this just your guess or do you have insider information?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Yes


Thanks for the insight, I asked 2 questions and your answer is yes....


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2020)

When are they ending the hazard pay?
It had better not be before the end of the summer because this thing is coming back.
They have already had people get sick and die, who had gotten over it once.
Plus we have states like Florida who are loosening restrictions before they have flattened the curve.
This country is going to see a major resurgence just like it did with 1918 pandemic, sorry to be the Cassandra here.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Thanks for the insight, I asked 2 questions and your answer is yes....


They have insider info & yes it will end.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 18, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> When are they ending the hazard pay?


May 2nd.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> May 2nd.




That is fucked up.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 18, 2020)

When they first posted it, I guess they thought 6 weeks was long enough to get it under control


----------



## JAShands (Apr 18, 2020)

It might have worked if people actually stayed home.

Then you have states like Michigan protesting the stay at home orders by not staying at home. They had so much traffic congestion for their assembly they blocked off one of the main hospitals to the point where it took an ambulance 10 minutes to get through it all and get to the emergency room bays. People just suck.


----------



## Sisyphus (Apr 18, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> When are they ending the hazard pay?
> It had better not be before the end of the summer because this thing is coming back.
> They have already had people get sick and die, who had gotten over it once.
> Plus we have states like Florida who are loosening restrictions before they have flattened the curve.
> This country is going to see a major resurgence just like it did with 1918 pandemic, sorry to be the Cassandra here.


I agree with the resurgence. I can't help but wonder though if they won't do what the police do from time to time; re-characterizing the crime to something lesser for appearances sake.  So people won't die of C-19 they will die due to the "complications of the flu" "chronic pulmonary _______".... Whatever they may come up with as long as they don't use the "C" word with the media.
It will come to dr's and nurses "if you want your job you won't use the "C" word." States "if you want any kind of federal aid you better re-open everything". 
Funerals will go on but the media will move on soon to covering the good the bad and the ugly of the economy, graduations and the election. While those who have not lost a loved one and still have a job will move on like it never happened, infected or not.


----------



## Staffwoman (Apr 18, 2020)

JAShands said:


> It might have worked if people actually stayed home.
> 
> Then you have states like Michigan protesting the stay at home orders by not staying at home. They had so much traffic congestion for their assembly they blocked off one of the main hospitals to the point where it took an ambulance 10 minutes to get through it all and get to the emergency room bays. People just suck.



"AMENDMENT I
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances"

Except if the government tells you can't protest. 

We're in a rough patch right now, no argument.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> I agree with the resurgence. I can't help but wonder though if they won't do what the police do from time to time; re-characterizing the crime to something lesser for appearances sake.  So people won't die of C-19 they will die due to the "complications of the flu" "chronic lung _______".... Whatever they may come up with as long as they don't use the "C" word with the media.
> It will come to dr's and nurses "if you want your job you won't use the "C" word." States "if you want any kind of federal aid you better re-open everything".
> Funerals will go on but the media will move on soon to covering the good the bad and the ugly of the economy, graduations and the election. While those who have not lost a loved one and still have a job will move on like it never happened, infected or not.



I wouldn't be surprised if they try.
They did the same thing during the 1918 pandemic saying that it would damage the war effort.
That was why it got called the Spanish Flu because Spain was neutral and reported the truth.

This time around we have a pretty robust press even with The Impeached 45 doing his best to make them seem like the bad guys. 
People are getting sick and tired of being lied to.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> "AMENDMENT I
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances"
> 
> Except if the government tells you can't protest.
> ...



I have marched in a lot of protests.
This isn't the government telling us we can't protest, they are telling us we can't spread a fucking INFECTIOUS DISEASE!
A friend of mine died recently from this disease and the funeral was only by ZOOM.
His wife couldn't even visit him in the hospital.
If that is the way we have to live right now, then not being able to get together to share a virus isn't government repression.

Freedom to swing your arms in this country ends at the tip of my nose.
If you are endangering me and mine then what you are doing isn't part of your constitutional rights.
The US government has been able to declare quarantines since the turn of the century.

My grandfather remembered black Xs being put on people's doors which meant no one could go in or come out.
In Alaska, some of the villages blocked off the roads and threatened to shoot anyone who tried to come in.
They were the only places that avoided the pandemic.
Try that nowadays.


----------



## NKG (Apr 18, 2020)

I think they will offer assentives to feel like it's the same thing


----------



## Staffwoman (Apr 18, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> I have marched in a lot of protests.
> This isn't the government telling us we can't protest, they are telling us we can't spread a fucking INFECTIOUS DISEASE!
> A friend of mine died recently from this disease and the funeral was only by ZOOM.
> His wife couldn't even visit him in the hospital.
> ...



I don't think this thread is the right place for this discussion. I don't want to hijack it.


----------



## Octavian11 (Apr 18, 2020)

Team Member raises are effective 5/3, so I see what they’re probably thinking on this. More incentives would be great as I’m pretty sure the $2 going away is going to lead to less productivity and more call outs. It’s crazy where I’m at and that $2 has been a prime motivator, especially for our Fulfillment team who’ve been allowed OT for most of the last month.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> I don't think this thread is the right place for this discussion. I don't want to hijack it.




Fair enough.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 18, 2020)

Octavian11 said:


> Team Member raises are effective 5/3, so I see what they’re probably thinking on this. More incentives would be great as I’m pretty sure the $2 going away is going to lead to less productivity and more call outs. It’s crazy where I’m at and that $2 has been a prime motivator, especially for our Fulfillment team who’ve been allowed OT for most of the last month.



I am way more motivated at $2 more an hour than the raise I may get that will be at max, fifty cents..  We are not stupid.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 18, 2020)

Agreed. I’m already over $15 so the $2 raise was nice.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 18, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> Agreed. I’m already over $15 so the $2 raise was nice.



Me too.. Just the way it is when you live in an expensive area.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 19, 2020)

NKG said:


> I think they will offer assentives to feel like it's the same thing


Insensitives are nice but people like money.  The Target Circle coupon is nice and all but in the end you still are giving Target sales.

They need to at the very least extend the $2 until the end of the extra $600 unemployment benefit.  It is only fair in my opinion.

I understand that everyone has opinions on the severity of this virus etc.  But any way you slice it, us as Team members are working in a public setting in unprecedented times.

Let's not forget Target is benefiting in a huge way from this pandemic.  The stock has held strong, every store in my district is up atleast 10% to comp and they are gaining support and new guests that never have or normally shop in a Target.  So in my stores case, we have about 50 (1/3 of our team) on LOA, they need to reward/incentivize the team to come to work.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 19, 2020)

Ultimate PR move would say they are keeping their promise and raising the minimum to 15 as thanks for all the hard work. That will let people think on their own that they are keeping hazard pay. When in reality that could be meaning taking away hazard pay for places that were already 15.


----------



## slowhands (Apr 19, 2020)

Octavian11 said:


> Team Member raises are effective 5/3, so I see what they’re probably thinking on this. More incentives would be great as I’m pretty sure the $2 going away is going to lead to less productivity and more call outs. It’s crazy where I’m at and that $2 has been a prime motivator, especially for our Fulfillment team who’ve been allowed OT for most of the last month.


I'll probably use vacation hours to take a lot of days off after the pay drops.


----------



## Staffwoman (Apr 19, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> Agreed. I’m already over $15 so the $2 raise was nice.



I'm in the same boat. I'll be much less motivated if Target tries to spin this in a pr move. I knew the $15 an hour was coming and I'd see none of it. But now that I've had a taste of the extra $2 an hour, Target should just make it permanent. But I don't see it happening. The most I can hope for is a raise (I usually get a raise based on top merit) to offset the hazard pay being taken away.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 19, 2020)

slowhands said:


> I'll probably use vacation hours to take a lot of days off after the pay drops.



Yep my road trip for this summer is probably cancelled(will know first week of may) but I have a large amount of vacation to use.. It's time to start burning that.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Apr 19, 2020)

How ever long I have to wear a mask is how long I should get those 2 bucks.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hazard pay should continue as long as there is a hazard.🤧🤒😷 Combat pay doesn’t stop in the middle of a war.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2020)

NKG said:


> I think they will offer *assentives* to feel like it's the same thing





IhateOPmodel said:


> *Insensitives *are nice but people like money.


*Incentives


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 19, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> *Incentives


Mine was for sure auto correct as I noticed the other posters mistake.  But I'm so glad that you pointed it out, what would I have done if you didn't come along and contribute so much to this thread.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 19, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Ultimate PR move would say they are keeping their promise and raising the minimum to 15 as thanks for all the hard work. That will let people think on their own that they are keeping hazard pay. When in reality that could be meaning taking away hazard pay for places that were already 15.


  Many store-level TMs live in high-cost-of-living places where the local minimum wage is already $15 or more, or areas where Target already pays minimum $15 due to cost-of-living market pay.  So for us the $15 minimum is absolutely meaningless unless base pay were bumped $2 hourly, or maybe more.

To avoid a sharp increase in TM call-outs using sick leave (if available) or vacation pay, and avoid some very nasty publicity that could hurt the company's reputation, the $2/hour incentive pay should be continued through the Fourth of July. Target is hyper-sensitive to public reputation.  In this day of social media and instant e-mail access to commercial media news reporters, Target should not risk the bad publicity.  P.S. The bad publicity could be exploited for union-recruitment purposes by union organizing groups.  Beware, Corporate.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 19, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> "AMENDMENT I
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances"
> 
> Except if the government tells you can't protest.
> ...



Last time I checked, the protests were able to proceed, as evidenced by the asshattery noted by JAShands in their post. This does not mean WE can't call them out for being the selfish, entitled, dangerous, gullible assholes that they are.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2020)

I could not help wondering: when is the COVID-19 health crisis going to diminish?  When will the "hazard" really have run its course?  It's really hard to guess.  We can all make educated guesses but that's like guessing the stock market next week.  I think it would not be a good thing for Target to yank away the "hazard pay" until the authorities have figured out that the dangers and hazards have faded away.


----------



## PaRaD0xxR (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't see the $15 off $25 for tms in my circle yet....


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 20, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> I could not help wondering: when is the COVID-19 health crisis going to diminish?  When will the "hazard" really have run its course?  It's really hard to guess.  We can all make educated guesses but that's like guessing the stock market next week.  I think it would not be a good thing for Target to yank away the "hazard pay" until the authorities have figured out that the dangers and hazards have faded away.




The only time it will have truly have diminished is if we have a medication that will knock it out or a vaccine.
Since this fucking thing has already proven to mutate fairly quickly and reinfect people who already had it, I'm not holding my breath.
We need to wait until at least the end of June to see what the second cycle looks like.
We are in the middle of the two peaks that look kinda like boobs.
We've flattened out the one side but if we fuck it up the other side is going to go straight up.


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 20, 2020)

Opinion | The Coronavirus Is Mutating. What Does That Mean for a Vaccine? (Published 2020)
					

Developing a defense against the virus will depend on how it behaves.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 20, 2020)

PaRaD0xxR said:


> I don't see the $15 off $25 for tms in my circle yet....



They were telling us at my store that it's a physical coupon that will be mailed to us, not Circle.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 20, 2020)

My store has a scannable barcode, but there is supposed to be one in the app.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 20, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Mine was for sure auto correct as I noticed the other posters mistake.  But I'm so glad that you pointed it out, what would I have done if you didn't come along and contribute so much to this thread.


Accepting mediocrity perpetuates it.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 20, 2020)

On the topic of auto correct my Bro is probably pondering how to smoke a Cuban cover.  Said cover is cigar shaped.....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2020)

PaRaD0xxR said:


> I don't see the $15 off $25 for tms in my circle yet....


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 21, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 10196


Spot should have done a better job communicating this coupon. It isn't in the Circle app.  

I saw on Reddit that it's going to be a physical coupon sent to your home and then you can scan it and add it to your offers in the app.  Who knows if this is true or not.

All that said if they want to show their appreciation they should extend the $2...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Spot should have done a better job communicating this coupon. It isn't in the Circle app.
> 
> I saw on Reddit that it's going to be a physical coupon sent to your home and then you can scan it and add it to your offers in the app.  Who knows if this is true or not.
> 
> All that said if they want to show their appreciation they should extend the $2...


You did notice the part"and if you continue to show up to help our guests in ways bigger than ever right now".. it might not cover the team members on loa.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 21, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did notice the part"and if you continue to show up to help our guests in ways bigger than ever right now".. it might not cover the team members on loa.


I think it's a figure of speech.  You are reading too much into it in my opinion.  It says as you continue to show up not if.  I am sure all team members will get it.  Why no it's driving sales and most people won't only spend the $25


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 21, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> When are they ending the hazard pay?
> It had better not be before the end of the summer because this thing is coming back.
> They have already had people get sick and die, who had gotten over it once.
> Plus we have states like Florida who are loosening restrictions before they have flattened the curve.
> This country is going to see a major resurgence just like it did with 1918 pandemic, sorry to be the Cassandra here.


We need more playing the Cassandra role - too many people are pushing for a premature loosening of restrictions.  You're not the only one worried about a second wave.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 22, 2020)

If the hazard pay ends as scheduled on May 2nd, and assuming the company won't be handing out gigantic $2/hour or more pay increases for the "hero" hourly store-level TMs, what will happen?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2020)

Your raise is based on 13.  Then, you go to 15 at the end of the year (probably October).  From May 'til then, you make 13.50 (or whatever your raise is).


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 22, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Hazard pay should continue as long as there is a hazard.🤧🤒😷 Combat pay doesn’t stop in the middle of a war.


And how long will they continue to offer the 30 day LOA option? (Still got a virus here!)
And how long will they continue to offer early team member shopping hours? (Still can't get essentials here!)
And how long are they offering a liberal leave policy? (Still alot of people calling out here!)
And how long before they stop all these incentives and someone brings a personal injury lawyer and sues for them knowingly creating an unsafe work environment? (Still got alotta lawyers here!)



Asking the tough questions.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 22, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Your raise is based on 13.  Then, you go to 15 at the end of the year (probably October).  From May 'til then, you make 13.50 (or whatever your raise is).


 Which isn't enough from May till the end of the pandemic.  None of us signed up for hazardous duty.  We aren't paid even close to what most health care personnel are paid, and they know their career involves hazards treating sick people.  

And for those of us working in stores where the minimum is already $15 or higher (high cost of living locations), will we also get a $2/hour bump above our current wage base, or be bumped to $17, or get a big fat zero and just be ignored?


----------



## JAShands (Apr 22, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> And how long will they continue to offer the 30 day LOA option? (Still got a virus here!)
> And how long will they continue to offer early team member shopping hours? (Still can't get essentials here!)
> And how long are they offering a liberal leave policy? (Still alot of people calling out here!)
> And how long before they stop all these incentives and someone brings a personal injury lawyer and sues for them knowingly creating an unsafe work environment? Still got alotta lawyers here!)
> ...


The 30 day LOA will be available until the end of May.
I have no more answers to give you, sorry 😕


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 22, 2020)

All our cashiers were given the coupon to scan for us but it is supposed to get mailed.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2020)

As long as I am required to wear a mask I think we Should get that extra hazard pay.

Was told to expect cuts to the new schedule week starting May 3 that comes  out tomorrow


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Apr 22, 2020)

Only 10 more days of hazard pay? I doubt it, states are just now trying to figure out how to reopen. I expect Target will go on a month to month basis for extending it. Which really means we will be collecting the hazard pay until a vaccine is made because this is a pandemic and it's here to stay until that happens. Target is in a new world now as we all are so they are going to have to keep paying us. Which they can do very easy by cutting the CEO's salary,perks,etc by 15% a year.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 22, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> As long as I am required to wear a mask I think we Should get that extra hazard pay.
> 
> Was told to expect cuts to the new schedule week starting May 3 that comes  out tomorrow


This was a hard schedule to write. We can’t go over the hours given 😕


Targetedbullseye said:


> Only 10 more days of hazard pay? I doubt it, states are just now trying to figure out how to reopen. I expect Target will go on a month to month basis for extending it. Which really means we will be collecting the hazard pay until a vaccine is made because this gis a pandemic and it's here to stay until that happens. Target is in a new world now as we all are so they are going to have to keep paying us. Which they can do very easy by cutting the CEO's salary,perks,etc by 15% a year.


Lol.. Yes they could but they won’t. The hazard might be around for quite a while but as soon as everything starts to open back up there will be no need for the extra pay in their eyes. To quote The Incredibles: When everyone is special nobody is.”

Personally I think everyone deserves to keep the $2 on merit alone. But that hurts the shareholders pockets so it won’t happen. At the end of the day we’re all replaceable.


----------



## Switch2Six (Apr 22, 2020)

Hazard pay was extended to May 30th, I assume it will be reassessed month to month like previously mentioned.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 22, 2020)

It was? Says....who?


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 22, 2020)

Source please?


----------



## thelineissoft (Apr 22, 2020)

We had a sign posted up in the TSC. It’s extended until the end of May but the info won’t be released to the public until tomorrow.


----------



## COextraordinaire (Apr 22, 2020)

So theoretically we all (non seasonal TMs) are getting our raises this month.  Whether we sit for a review or not.

that means you will make base + raise + $2.00, right?

For example $13 + .50 raise + $2 hazard pay equals $15.50.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 22, 2020)

COextraordinaire said:


> So theoretically we all (non seasonal TMs) are getting our raises this month.  Whether we sit for a review or not.
> 
> that means you will make base + raise + $2.00, right?
> 
> For example $13 + .50 raise + $2 hazard pay equals $15.50.


Yes.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 23, 2020)

Depends on when raises take effect and when the hazard differential goes away.


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Apr 23, 2020)

Corporate PR release re extension of increased pay


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 23, 2020)

But hours are being cut


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 23, 2020)

That actually explains why hours are being cut. Anything that benefits the team ALWAYS comes FROM the team :/


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 23, 2020)

sales are so bad at my store that we are literally just paying some people to stand around bc there’s nothing to do. i just have them clean everything all the time cuz there’s no more push and already a ton of people on flex


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow....not at my store. We are down in foot traffic but consistently busy. Flex is making up a good chunk of sales but we got plenty of people doing in-store shopping too.


----------



## rd123 (Apr 23, 2020)

I can see some update on my compensation page in workday dated for May 31st. May be that’s the date our pay revision comes into place .


----------



## Eazzy93 (Apr 23, 2020)

I just asked my tl about this yesterday and he said he didn’t know , now today someone at my store has a confirmed case and they won’t tell us who until they review the video to see if they had contact with you or not.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 23, 2020)

*What Target just shared*

First quarter to date comparable sales up 7%. Digital sales up 100%; sales in stores down slightly.
First quarter comparable sales by department: essentials and food (+20%); hardlines (+16%); home (up slightly); apparel and accessories (-20%). The pace of sales mark a slowdown from Target’s business update on March 25. At the time, March to date comparable sales were said to be up 20%.
April to date comparable sales are up 5%. Store sales have plunged by a high-teens percentage. Digital sales have surged 275%.
April comparable sales by department: essentials and food (+12%); hardlines (+30%); home (up high-teens); apparel and accessories (-40%).
Target declined to provide specific financial guidance. The company withdrew its financial guidance on March 25. But it did offer some clues this time around. “While the Company withdrew its first-quarter guidance on March 25, today it provided additional detail on a number of factors that will reduce its first quarter profitability, including investments in pay and benefits to support team members during the COVID-19 crisis, the shift in category mix towards lower-margin categories, the shift in channel mix towards digital fulfillment, and inventory write-downs in Apparel & Accessories to reflect the rapid deceleration in sales trends. Together, these factors are expected to reduce the Company’s first-quarter operating margin rate by more than 5 percentage points,” Target said in a statement.
*Target will extend its temporary $2 an hour wage increase until May 30.*
Company is adding 80,000 Shipt workers (Target’s same-day delivery service) to support an increase in home-delivery orders.
Target is seeing unprecedented swings in its business amidst the coronavirus - https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/target-is-seeing-unprecedented-swings-in-its-business-amidst-the-coronavirus-104216313.html


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 23, 2020)

JAShands said:


> The 30 day LOA will be available until the end of May.
> I have no more answers to give you, sorry 😕


I'm going to tell them the best way I know not to touch my face and prevent spreading germs is to just keep my hands in my pockets the entire shift.

That'll learn them.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 23, 2020)

Eazzy93 said:


> I just asked my tl about this yesterday and he said he didn’t know , now today someone at my store has a confirmed case and they won’t tell us who until they review the video to see if they had contact with you or not.


they are not going to tell you the specific team member


----------



## Eazzy93 (Apr 23, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> they are not going to tell you the specific team member


I know that’s what I just said lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2020)

Target extends temporary pay raises as online sales surge. Some workers are still calling for more protection from COVID-19.
					

Target is extending temporary raises for store employees as the COVID-19 pandemic continues, fueling a surge in online shopping and dramatic shifts in what shoppers are buying.




					jg-tc.com
				




But hours are drastically cut for the first week of May.


----------



## SweatyMess (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah hours in may in general seen to be trash.  Not sure how they are going to expect us to continue to get everything done plus all the deep cleaning with scary low payroll.  Something gonna have to get sacrificed and get it ain't workload.


----------



## SweatyMess (Apr 23, 2020)

SweatyMess said:


> Yeah hours in may in general seen to be trash.  Not sure how they are going to expect us to continue to get everything done plus all the deep cleaning with scary low payroll.  Something gonna have to get sacrificed and get it ain't workload.


*bet


----------



## Antennae (Apr 23, 2020)

"You're making $15/hr now, you gotta earn it."


----------



## SweatyMess (Apr 23, 2020)

Antennae said:


> "You're making $15/hr now, you gotta earn it."


They been using that since they announced the $15/hr bs


----------



## Bosch (Apr 23, 2020)

Antennae said:


> "You're making $15/hr now, you gotta earn it."



I earn more than that and its still garbage wages for what I do and know how to do.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> *What Target just shared*
> 
> First quarter to date comparable sales up 7%. Digital sales up 100%; sales in stores down slightly.
> First quarter comparable sales by department: essentials and food (+20%); hardlines (+16%); home (up slightly); apparel and accessories (-20%). The pace of sales mark a slowdown from Target’s business update on March 25. At the time, March to date comparable sales were said to be up 20%.
> ...



I’m glad sales are doing well and out pays extended. Then why the heck is Target cutting so much on hours and pay roll???? It’s like Target was giving out unlimited hours and then at the beginning of the week they were like “just kidding you need to cut all of it”. Why so inconsistent? It legit frustrates me to no end


----------



## Bosch (Apr 23, 2020)

RandomTeamMember said:


> I’m glad sales are doing well and out pays extended. Then why the heck is Target cutting so much on hours and pay roll???? It’s like Target was giving out unlimited hours and then at the beginning of the week they were like “just kidding you need to cut all of it”. Why so inconsistent? It legit frustrates me to no end



I know, we were all set up to get like 1000-2000 SFS orders a day and had been getting just over a thousand for the last week and the last couple days just enough to keep me at the pack desk, even doing my own prep. I am not behind at all. Where did all the orders go, we had over night people and they have been forced back to dayside. 

I will admit I am kinda glad it slowed down we have been running since the second week of March at full tilt bigger than 4th quarter volume and I need some days off.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2020)

Bosch said:


> I know, we were all set up to get like 1000-2000 SFS orders a day and had been getting just over a thousand for the last week and the last couple days just enough to keep me at the pack desk, even doing my own prep. I am not behind at all. Where did all the orders go, we had over night people and they have been forced back to dayside.
> 
> I will admit I am kinda glad it slowed down we have been running since the second week of March at full tilt bigger than 4th quarter volume and I need some days off.


You’ll get days off like 15 or more during May


----------



## Octavian11 (Apr 23, 2020)

Pay Cycle B has PG35 (Team Member) raises effective on 5/3. Don’t remember the effective date for Cycle A, your HR leader should know this if you ask. Theoretically at least.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 24, 2020)

Pay Cycle A is also effective May 3.


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Apr 24, 2020)

That's good, as I'm not returning to work until after 5/2, I thought I would be coming back just as hazard pay ended.  Of course though, with all the mini-seasonals hired, who knows how much hours I'll actually be getting in a week now?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> It was? Says....who?


CEO Brian announced yesterday at my store.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 24, 2020)

RandomTeamMember said:


> I’m glad sales are doing well and out pays extended. Then why the heck is Target cutting so much on hours and pay roll???? It’s like Target was giving out unlimited hours and then at the beginning of the week they were like “just kidding you need to cut all of it”. Why so inconsistent? It legit frustrates me to no end


It's like sales increased hugely and we weren't prepared for it so they offered overtime and other incentives to get more workers in the store, and then sales dropped off so they stopped offering extras and cut hours to match expected sales. Weird.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 24, 2020)

Our hours are being brutally cut next week, I'm lucky my hours were only cut by one-half.  I actually take that as an honor since I saw a lot of good TMs have their hours cut more brutally than that.

At least one TL said that the SD invited TLs to volunteer to take vacation next week just to have a tiny number of extra hours for TM work groups which truly need them.  I can see that the guest visits in our store are way, way down from February and well under one-half of year-ago numbers, though Flex, OPU and DUP certainly are helping keep sales numbers from being totally in the tank.  I can see why there's less need for hourly staff - my ETL actually said through all of May the entire store is going to have almost zero room for picking up extra shifts.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 24, 2020)

My hours weren't cut on the 2 week schedule. But flipping throught list, oh my lots of valuable TMs had their hours cut to the bone. Store's going to be a ghost town.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 24, 2020)

My ETL came to me and my team and told us to immediately stop screening seasonal applicants and that payroll is abysmal for May. Yikes


----------



## Antennae (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh man two weeks out is gonna suuuuuck as SFS closer.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 24, 2020)

In my store, May week 1 has the highest amount of payroll. Wait until you see weeks 3 and 4...


----------



## DBZ (Apr 24, 2020)

My hours were slashed in half too. Some TMs have less than I do. It might be easier to pick back up with the call outs. We shall see.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 25, 2020)

Our store is actually doing pretty good right now. Cashiers and OPU/DU/etc are hugely in demand and I've not had this many hours in months.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 25, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Our store is actually doing pretty good right now. Cashiers and OPU/DU/etc are hugely in demand and I've not had this many hours in months.


  Your store must have under-used its bucket of hours earlier in the month. Maybe your store is in or near a state capitol, so most of the workers (prospective Target guests) are working from home and haven't lost their paychecks yet.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 25, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Your store must have under-used its bucket of hours earlier in the month. Maybe your store is in or near a state capitol, so most of the workers (prospective Target guests) are working from home and haven't lost their paychecks yet.



I think we underused, I know we have an assload of people on leave right now.


----------



## NKG (Apr 26, 2020)

I wouldn't get your Hope's up on the hazard pay extending past May 3rd. The hours are low and statically they can't afford to pay everyone until the stay at home order is lifted.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2020)

NKG said:


> I wouldn't get your Hope's up on the hazard pay extending past May 3rd. The hours are low and statically they can't afford to pay everyone until the stay at home order is lifted.


A few days ago they extended it to May 30th.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 26, 2020)

^^ There are signs by the time clock in my TSC.


----------



## PaRaD0xxR (Apr 26, 2020)

we've been beating sales pretty consistently...not sure why we'd cut hours...


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 26, 2020)

PaRaD0xxR said:


> we've been beating sales pretty consistently...not sure why we'd cut hours...




Low margin sales.


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 26, 2020)

They're cutting hours next month because although Target is beating sales, it's on items they don't make much of a profit on.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2020)

Also because the panic buying is over and a lot of people have already spent a lot/all of their stimulus, or they will have spent it by the end of the month.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 26, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> They're cutting hours next month because although Target is beating sales, it's on items they don't make much of a profit on.


Online sales are up something like 250%.  I'm sure Target will be just fine.  They are going to benefit for years to come after all of this.  They can definitely afford to pay everyone an extra $2 especially considering they planned on raising most team members rates that much anyways.

Don't let them fool you their profits aren't down, they aren't as high as they expected.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah, even low profit margin items still have a profit, and when you're selling 2x as many of them as expected, that's still...a lot of money.

And home decor & outdoor seasonal is picking up at my store, so not just low-margin stuff at all stores.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 30, 2020)

Why does sheetz give its employees 3 per hour while Target gives uonly 2 per hour.  









						Sheetz will continue to pay workers an additional $3 per hour through June 4
					

The convenience store chain has been paying its workers extra since March as a thank-you for their dedication during the COVID-19 outbreak




					www.fox43.com


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 30, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> sales are so bad at my store that we are literally just paying some people to stand around bc there’s nothing to do. i just have them clean everything all the time cuz there’s no more push and already a ton of people on flex


We have made sales by 50-100 grand EVERY DAY since the middle of March. We are up almost 2 million ytd.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 30, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Why does sheetz give its employees 3 per hour while Target gives uonly 2 per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wth is sheetz and who cares?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 30, 2020)

rd123 said:


> I can see some update on my compensation page in workday dated for May 31st. May be that’s the date our pay revision comes into place .


Pay changes this Sunday.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 30, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> We have made sales by 50-100 grand EVERY DAY since the middle of March. We are up almost 2 million ytd.



wow

we are seeing payroll cuts between 30 and 50% starting next week


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 30, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Wth is sheetz and who cares?


It’s the  WaWa of the northeast


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 30, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> It’s the  WaWa of the northeast



I live in the South, it's here too. Love those guys


----------



## HInbound (Apr 30, 2020)

Received this via email

Temporary Pay Differential: $2.00 per hour

Temporary Pay Differential Start Date: 3/22/2020

Temporary Pay Differential End Date: 5/30/2020


In recognition of the significant contributions during an incredible time of need, all stores hourly team members and team leaders will receive a temporary pay differential of an additional $2.00 per hour for all hours worked beginning on March 22, 2020 and ending on May 30, 2020.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 30, 2020)

WaWa? Sheetz? I have no clue what either of these are....


----------



## vyrt (Apr 30, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> We have made sales by 50-100 grand EVERY DAY since the middle of March. We are up almost 2 million ytd.


Same here. And hours are still being gutted. I left my store looking a mess because I was told we have to be out by 10:30 even though other stores still get 11:30. And I was given 1 cashier 1 sco and one guest service person with 2 people on the sales floor. Literally up 100k+ but can’t have enough people for open to close coverage in style or tech. It’s frustrating.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 30, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> WaWa? Sheetz? I have no clue what either of these are....


They are both Pennsylvania-based convenience stores. Sheetz also has locations in Maryland, Virginia, West Virginia, Ohio, and North Carolina. Wawa is located in 20 states from California to New York to Florida, none in New England though.


----------



## sunnydays (May 1, 2020)

vyrt said:


> Same here. And hours are still being gutted. I left my store looking a mess because I was told we have to be out by 10:30 even though other stores still get 11:30. And I was given 1 cashier 1 sco and one guest service person with 2 people on the sales floor. Literally up 100k+ but can’t have enough people for open to close coverage in style or tech. It’s frustrating.



why the hell are yall staying 2.5 hours after close, wtf


----------



## Antennae (May 1, 2020)

We stay 2h after close and returns still don't get done because dipshits cannot shop to save their lives.


----------



## sunnydays (May 1, 2020)

yikes


----------



## NightHuntress (May 1, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> why the hell are yall staying 2.5 hours after close, wtf


Probably because that’s what we were originally told to do when Target decided to close at nine. It originally said that we were still supposed to keep people scheduled like normal and use that time after close to deep clean and fill the floor


----------



## CIHYFS (May 1, 2020)

targetuser said:


> Probably because that’s what we were originally told to do when Target decided to close at nine. It originally said that we were still supposed to keep people scheduled like normal and use that time after close to deep clean and fill the floor


I've seen ads on Instagram with Target telling everyone that we are deep cleaning after we close at 9pm...  Everything Target does is for PR


----------



## NightHuntress (May 1, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> I've seen ads on Instagram with Target telling everyone that we are deep cleaning after we close at 9pm...  Everything Target does is for PR


Well sure they do worry about the PR. But it doesn’t mean that some stores aren’t actually doing it. My store for one we still stay longer just like we’re supposed to and we do clean and drop 1:1’s. Sorry to the stores that are leaving 15 min or so after close and not cleaning. Guess I’m lucky my store really cares or at least follows direction and stays to clean.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 1, 2020)

vyrt said:


> Same here. And hours are still being gutted. I left my store looking a mess because I was told we have to be out by 10:30 even though other stores still get 11:30. And I was given 1 cashier 1 sco and one guest service person with 2 people on the sales floor. Literally up 100k+ but can’t have enough people for open to close coverage in style or tech. It’s frustrating.


We had lines down towards electronics many times this week. More people are shopping in the store and it will be awful next week with less staffing.


----------



## sunnydays (May 2, 2020)

targetuser said:


> Probably because that’s what we were originally told to do when Target decided to close at nine. It originally said that we were still supposed to keep people scheduled like normal and use that time after close to deep clean and fill the floor



stoked that you have the payroll for this, we do not anymore


----------



## Far from newbie (May 2, 2020)

Payroll may be the same with fewer hours used because pay increases from reviews are starting to be in effect.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 2, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> stoked that you have the payroll for this, we do not anymore


They are actually increasing the amount of hours we are supposed to be using for cleaning. This was on one of the newest updates. Cleaning seems to be one area they don’t want us to compromise on. Now if stores aren’t using those hours for what they are supposed to then that’s on them.


----------



## sunnydays (May 2, 2020)

targetuser said:


> They are actually increasing the amount of hours we are supposed to be using for cleaning. This was on one of the newest updates. Cleaning seems to be one area they don’t want us to compromise on. Now if stores aren’t using those hours for what they are supposed to then that’s on them.



yeah but those hours are for the cleaning workcenter, not to be used in the rest of the store’s workcenters

2 store cleaners and 2 cart cleaners for a store that’s open from 8a to 9p means something like 26-30 hours per day tied to the cleaning workcenter


meanwhile the payroll cuts in my store are so severe that there are days where we have no one scheduled in style/beauty/electronics if there is no truck that day and on truck days only one team member for 4 hours


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 3, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> why the hell are yall staying 2.5 hours after close, wtf


We close at 9 and leave by 9:20.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 3, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> wow
> 
> we are seeing payroll cuts between 30 and 50% starting next week


We have cuts starting today also. But as we made sales by 125,000 yesterday they were already adding hours today. My hours were cut to 30 but because they asked me to stay several days I’m up to 37.


----------



## Bufferine (May 4, 2020)

Ours was extended until the end of may.


----------



## RandomTM007 (May 4, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> We close at 9 and leave by 9:20.


We've still been scheduled and staying until 1030 (closed at 10 normally), but on the new schedule, I noticed we're only scheduled until 930. Our zone was looking good with that extra hour.


----------



## NKG (May 6, 2020)

So I did the math on my paycheck- my current rate vs "my extra $" Target is actually paying me more with this $2 versus raising the hourly wage. Target would actually save money to raise the minimum wage instead of extending the hazard pay. Just a thought


----------



## Rarejem (May 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> So I did the math on my paycheck- my current rate vs "my extra $" Target is actually paying me more with this $2 versus raising the hourly wage. Target would actually save money to raise the minimum wage instead of extending the hazard pay. Just a thought


Not everyone will get a raise.


----------



## jackandcat (May 14, 2020)

HInbound said:


> Temporary Pay Differential: $2.00 per hour
> Temporary Pay Differential Start Date: 3/22/2020
> Temporary Pay Differential End Date: 5/30/2020


Just a reminder that the "pay differential" is scheduled to end.  There's no indication it will be extended. Here's an article which briefly mentions Target but focuses on  how these "pay differential" programs at other "essential worker" businesses are being quietly discontinued:








						Grocery Stores, Coffee Chains Eliminating Employee Hazard Pay Amid Coronavirus
					

Major retailers like Target, Whole Foods, Kroger, and Starbucks are terminating financial incentives they offered employees at the pandemic's outset.




					www.complex.com


----------



## Staffwoman (May 14, 2020)

If it's not bad enough to extend hazard pay, it's not bad enough for me to wear a mask. I'm good with that.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 15, 2020)

As much as I hope I'm wrong, I don't think there is any chance they extend it again.  I am of the same thought though, if there is no hazard pay then that means there is no hazard and I don't have to wear a mask if I don't want.

They should still allow anyone who wants to wear one to be able to.


----------



## DBZ (May 15, 2020)

Walmart gave their employees another bonus, so I am hoping we get our pay extended again.


----------



## sunnydays (May 15, 2020)

whether they extend hazard pay or not you are still going to have to wear a mask

enjoy the cca if you don’t


----------



## PogDog (May 15, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Walmart gave their employees another bonus, so I am hoping we get our pay extended again.



A friend on Facebook posted that Walmart has spent about $900mil on bonuses this year. That's what the Walton family makes in 9 days.








						These Are the World’s Richest Families
					

The richest family in the world just added another $25 billion to its fortune.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




Then there's Amazon's Jeff Bezos who (assuming everything continues as it is) could become a trillionaire in less than 10 years. Amazon paid zero taxes last year.








						Could Jeff Bezos become the world's first trillionaire?
					

Amazon has reported $75.5 billion in revenue for the first quarter of 2020




					www.esquireme.com
				




Target has 360000 employees (according to wikipedia). It earns about $70-75 billion a year. 
Now for simplicity sake, let's assume everyone at Target works 40 hours a week, every week of the year.
If you multiply 40 hours * 52 weeks = 2080 hours per person.
2080 * 360000 = about 750,000,000 hours.
750,000,000 * $15/hour = $11.25 billion (which is equal to what Target currently puts aside for equity).
Say they pay $20/hour = That's less than $15 billion, which is a 5th of the total revenue.

I'm obviously over simplifying things... but, the basic math shows that Target could easily pay everyone a base hourly rate of $15, give them full time hours and it would barely put a dent in revenue. An investment in their employees, even at the base level is a solid investment from a productivity standpoint. However from an investment standpoint, it would hurt their bottom line and their shareholders wouldn't see that as money well spent. So, they'd lose investors and their revenue would drop. Would it drop significantly, doubtful. But, they aren't going to upset the shareholders... that's money coming in. We're the slow leak, so losing employees only helps the bottom line from that perspective.


----------



## Anelmi (May 15, 2020)

From what I've read, Walmart's "bonus" was about $160 after taxes.  

It's not much but I wish Target would give a bonus to all of those employees who actually continued working for the past 8 weeks and didn't take an LOA...the ones of us who stayed doing our jobs, having to go above and beyond with all the changes and the crazy.  It's been a really long, tough road and I'm so very tired from the whole thing.

Also...I'm really not all that excited to be dropped down to base plus my 5% raise because I do far, far more than I should for my compensation level.


----------



## Targetfrontline3 (May 15, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> From what I've read, Walmart's "bonus" was about $160 after taxes.
> 
> It's not much but I wish Target would give a bonus to all of those employees who actually continued working for the past 8 weeks and didn't take an LOA...the ones of us who stayed doing our jobs, having to go above and beyond with all the changes and the crazy.  It's been a really long, tough road and I'm so very tired from the whole thing.
> 
> Also...I'm really not all that excited to be dropped down to base plus my 5% raise because I do far, far more than I should for my compensation level.


Target should definitely extend it, make it permanent or atleast give a bonus for employees who stayed. We were completely left understaffed. We were doing twice as much work as usual. And it still happens now. If they don’t extend it stores are gonna end up even more understaffed.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (May 15, 2020)

Essential workers will be a term soon forgotten unless a 2nd wave hits hard. Back to modernization hell.


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> From what I've read, Walmart's "bonus" was about $160 after taxes.
> 
> It's not much but I wish Target would give a bonus to all of those employees who actually continued working for the past 8 weeks and didn't take an LOA...the ones of us who stayed doing our jobs, having to go above and beyond with all the changes and the crazy.  It's been a really long, tough road and I'm so very tired from the whole thing.
> 
> Also...I'm really not all that excited to be dropped down to base plus my 5% raise because I do far, far more than I should for my compensation level.





Targetfrontline3 said:


> Target should definitely extend it, make it permanent or atleast give a bonus for employees who stayed. We were completely left understaffed. We were doing twice as much work as usual. And it still happens now. If they don’t extend it stores are gonna end up even more understaffed.


I would have loved to soak up all the hours that were flying around the past month-plus, especially with the two dollar hazard pay. But I took a leave because I felt forced to, by disrespectful guests and TMs who don't know the meaning of the word boundaries.

I feel bad for those of you who have remained on the front lines, and I can't speak for everyone who went on leave, but I can say that I would've preferred not to but felt my hand was forced. I am very grateful that I was able to get one month paid due to asthma, and also grateful that the stimulus check is covering my current unpaid month.

I am usually a real stickler when it comes to attendance, but during this crisis I have not one iota of resentment towards anyone who felt or still feels the need to call out or take a leave because of this mess.


----------



## Anelmi (May 15, 2020)

Of course you wouldn't have resentment because you took a leave yourself. It feels a lot different for those of us who are working and having to deal with the lack of all the TMs who did the same thing and then can waltz in, resume their jobs and in several cases in my store, decide they still can't do it and go BACK on leave after only a shift or two.

I'm just saying that for those of us who didn't go on a leave, an additional bonus would be a nice gesture.


----------



## Octavian11 (May 15, 2020)

Anything is possible, but remember the company has an earnings call coming up soon on 5/20. They may not invest millions more for the $2 differential due to how much has already been pumped into that and the paid LOAs.


----------



## jackandcat (May 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I would have loved to soak up all the hours that were flying around the past month-plus, especially with the two dollar hazard pay. But I took a leave because I felt forced to, by disrespectful guests and TMs who don't know the meaning of the word boundaries.


 Unfortunately, at least in our store, hours were cut sharply at the end of April. We didn't reach "all you can eat" availability of extra hours. ASANTS.


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Of course you wouldn't have resentment because you took a leave yourself. It feels a lot different for those of us who are working and having to deal with the lack of all the TMs who did the same thing and then can waltz in, resume their jobs and in several cases in my store, decide they still can't do it and go BACK on leave after only a shift or two.
> 
> I'm just saying that for those of us who didn't go on a leave, an additional bonus would be a nice gesture.


It would be a nice gesture. So would extending the paid leave for those of us who are vulnerable, just as they extended the hazard pay.

"Waltz in" sounds bitter though. You can take a leave just like everyone else can. Remember, Target offers up to 120 days of unpaid leave for many reasons, not just a pandemic, with job security. I'm sure a lot of people are coming back only because they have to due to financial need. I would take another month in a heartbeat if it weren't for the almighty dollar. I still might.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> "Waltz in" sounds bitter though. You can take a leave just like everyone else can. Remember, Target offers up to 120 days of unpaid leave.



Honestly you got paid leave, not everyone can take that.  I resent the team members who took off because they didn't feel safe and don't have medical conditions.  I could have easily afforded to take off but I wanted to make the extra money and support my store.


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Honestly you got paid leave, not everyone can take that.  I resent the team members who took off because they didn't feel safe and don't have medical conditions.  I could have easily afforded to take off but I wanted to make the extra money and support my store.


But how can you resent someone for not feeling safe, and for utilizing a benefit that the company is providing?

You stayed because you wanted the money, and that's fine, that's your right. But people also have the right to feel safe at work. I just heard from a coworker that our store has been packed, hitting guest limits regularly and people are not respecting the physical distancing. That sure isn't easing my mind about coming back.


----------



## DBZ (May 15, 2020)

I have not resented anyone who took an LOA. I would love it if those of us who stayed got some extra thank you. We worked really hard during that time.


----------



## RandomTM007 (May 15, 2020)

I didn't take a leave and certainly don't blame anyone that did regardless of their reasoning. Hours have been very plentiful at my store and most people that want them have gotten them. We've hired several new people too. I would like the hazard pay to extend though since it's still hazardous.


----------



## jackandcat (May 16, 2020)

Given that much of America is still on pretty tight restrictions around COVID-19, and TMs are still facing elevated risk of infection from this miserable illness, Corporate might consider extending the $2.00 Temporary Pay Differential for four more weeks, through June 27th.  An alternative would be to offer a cash bonus to store hourly TMs.  Target is very, very PR conscious and this might help the company stand out (in terms of "moral high ground") from its competitors who are dropping the "combat pay" for their "heroes". That can buy an enormous amount of goodwill from the public and from Target team members.


----------



## sfslackey (May 16, 2020)

Octavian11 said:


> Anything is possible, but remember the company has an earnings call coming up soon on 5/20. They may not invest millions more for the $2 differential due to how much has already been pumped into that and the paid LOAs.


This is fucked up for me. I took a leave of absence because I live with my old parents and they didn't pay me shit, didn't even mention it. Did you need to be sick to get that?


----------



## sfslackey (May 16, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Honestly you got paid leave, not everyone can take that.  I resent the team members who took off because they didn't feel safe and don't have medical conditions.  I could have easily afforded to take off but I wanted to make the extra money and support my store.


I did not take a leave for myself but for my loved ones, all of them. Do you specifically know the reason all the team members took their leaves or are you just assuming?


----------



## Octavian11 (May 16, 2020)

sfslackey said:


> This is fucked up for me. I took a leave of absence because I live with my old parents and they didn't pay me shit, didn't even mention it. Did you need to be sick to get that?


No, the paid LOAs were offered to team members over a certain age or those with medically documented conditions that would make them more vulnerable if they caught the virus. My store did had a team member with a similar situation to the one you describe for yourself (Living with elderly) and they were denied pay for their LOA under that program.


----------



## Targetfrontline3 (May 17, 2020)

I completely understand but people who stayed should get some type of bonus. Let’s face it an extra $2 in this virus is nothing when all other businesses are shuttered, & people are staying home. Many stores also had confirmed cases which made the hazard bigger. My store has 6 confirmed cases as of right now. & there’s probably more we don’t even know about. Also the front end was hit the hardest.. at times we’re left with four cashiers the entire day on a busy Sunday.


----------



## Targetfrontline3 (May 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I would have loved to soak up all the hours that were flying around the past month-plus, especially with the two dollar hazard pay. But I took a leave because I felt forced to, by disrespectful guests and TMs who don't know the meaning of the word boundaries.
> 
> I feel bad for those of you who have remained on the front lines, and I can't speak for everyone who went on leave, but I can say that I would've preferred not to but felt my hand was forced. I am very grateful that I was able to get one month paid due to asthma, and also grateful that the stimulus check is covering my current unpaid month.
> 
> I am usually a real stickler when it comes to attendance, but during this crisis I have not one iota of resentment towards anyone who felt or still feels the need to call out or take a leave because of this mess.


I completely understand but people who stayed should get some type of bonus. Let’s face it an extra $2 in this virus is nothing when all other businesses are shuttered, & people are staying home. Many stores also had confirmed cases which made the hazard bigger. My store has 6 confirmed cases as of right now. & there’s probably more we don’t even know about. Also the front end was hit the hardest.. at times we’re left with four cashiers the entire day on a busy Sunday.


----------



## wingedbullseye (May 17, 2020)

'Waltz back in' is the right terming for some tms. We can all determine who took the leave for genuine reasons, and who didn't. I had a lazy tm who took the leave get mad at me for implying he was lazy by taking the leave. He came back and acted like he was part of the stress the entire time when he wasn't. I ended up showing symptoms and I felt so awful and stressed out by it, it made me angry to think some people were sitting at home while I worried about the guilt around calling out when my dept needed me. Ultimately I called out because that was responsible and I ended up getting covid tested.

On the subject, I think Target will extend the hazard pay because they see it as a PR opportunity, but we will see.


----------



## jackandcat (May 17, 2020)

One of Target's largest competitors, Kroger, has reversed its position, but as a substitute for the $2/hour hazard pay will offer lump-sum "bonus payments".








						Kroger offers Fred Meyer workers extra pay after outcry
					

The parent company of grocer Fred Meyer has announced it will provide “thank you” payments to hourly employees after a union outcry over the company ending a $2 per hour pay bump it implemented amid the coronavirus pandemic




					abcnews.go.com
				












						Fred Meyer, QFC employees protest to keep hazard pay and for safer conditions
					

As of April, at least 30 grocery store workers across the country have died, with thousands more infected.




					www.kiro7.com


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 17, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Given that much of America is still on pretty tight restrictions around COVID-19, and TMs are still facing elevated risk of infection from this miserable illness, Corporate might consider extending the $2.00 Temporary Pay Differential for four more weeks, through June 27th.  An alternative would be to offer a cash bonus to store hourly TMs.  Target is very, very PR conscious and this might help the company stand out (in terms of "moral high ground") from its competitors who are dropping the "combat pay" for their "heroes". That can buy an enormous amount of goodwill from the public and from Target team members.


“store employees”?  Are dc employees somehow immune to the virus?


----------



## seasonaldude (May 17, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> “store employees”?  Are dc employees somehow immune to the virus?



Yeah, loading cat litter pallets on top of paper is scientifically proven to boost immunity to Covid 19. So y'all have a ton of it.

I kid. I kid.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 17, 2020)

wingedbullseye said:


> 'Waltz back in' is the right terming for some tms. We can all determine who took the leave for genuine reasons, and who didn't. I had a lazy tm who took the leave get mad at me for implying he was lazy by taking the leave. He came back and acted like he was part of the stress the entire time when he wasn't. I ended up showing symptoms and I felt so awful and stressed out by it, it made me angry to think some people were sitting at home while I worried about the guilt around calling out when my dept needed me. Ultimately I called out because that was responsible and I ended up getting covid tested.
> 
> On the subject, I think Target will extend the hazard pay because they see it as a PR opportunity, but we will see.


Target will not do it unless the public is made aware of it.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 17, 2020)

wingedbullseye said:


> 'Waltz back in' is the right terming for some tms. We can all determine who took the leave for genuine reasons, and who didn't. I had a lazy tm who took the leave get mad at me for implying he was lazy by taking the leave. He came back and acted like he was part of the stress the entire time when he wasn't. I ended up showing symptoms and I felt so awful and stressed out by it, it made me angry to think some people were sitting at home while I worried about the guilt around calling out when my dept needed me. Ultimately I called out because that was responsible and I ended up getting covid tested.
> 
> On the subject, I think Target will extend the hazard pay because they see it as a PR opportunity, but we will see.


We've had to hire seasonal team members because of over 50 people taking LOA.  Only about 6 of them were paid, and when their 30 days were over they came back to work.  No more safe than they were before they went.  

Slowly people have been coming back but their hours are reduced since we had to hire seasonal tm to replace them.  They complained and got angry, even some quit, but we were running a business and had to do it.  I'm sure they didn't think it through before they took LOA and that's fine but you can't blame Target for wanting to be able to run their stores.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 17, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah, loading cat litter pallets on top of paper is scientifically proven to boost immunity to Covid 19. So y'all have a ton of it.
> 
> I kid. I kid.


Talking about gripes, it sure must be hard to sort repacks into similar colored repacks. 🙄That’s ok, easy thing for me to do in sweeps and get paid 50% more. 🙃


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 17, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Only about 6 of them were paid, and when their 30 days were over they came back to work. No more safe than they were before they went.



I don't know how many people are on leave, but I think I heard 20 of them took the leave when it was first offered, then a bunch after our first case. I always wondered why people were talking leave starting in early April when we hadn't even had any cases in our county yet, knowing they were anticipating the peak for late May/early June. 

Those folks are back now, I think (at least I'm seeing some faces I haven't seen for awhile), and the second wave will be scheduled to come back by next weekend (if they took leave right after the first case).


----------



## SigningLady (May 18, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Talking about gripes, it sure must be hard to sort repacks into similar colored repacks. 🙄That’s ok, easy thing for me to do in sweeps and get paid 50% more. 🙃



You'd be surprised at the level of stupid at the store level. A lot of these people could use a preschool refresher on things that look the same and things that look different. It may not be rocket science, but it sure does stump an awful lot of people.

My receiver takes the time to fix it before it gets loaded into the sweep. I know not everyone can find the time to do that though.


----------



## Yetive (May 18, 2020)

Extended


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> They are not extending hazard pay.


You said this before the first time they extended it and they ended up extending.



Yetive said:


> Extended



Source?  As you can tell we can't exactly trust your word


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> You said this before the first time they extended it and they ended up extending.
> 
> 
> 
> Source?  As you can tell we can't exactly trust your word


BC sent out an email extending until July 4th


----------



## Anelmi (May 18, 2020)

But they are cutting seasonal TMs soon, right? At least that is what I've heard.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> But they are cutting seasonal TMs soon, right? At least that is what I've heard.


I'm sure it depends on if your store still needs them or not.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> You said this before the first time they extended it and they ended up extending.
> 
> 
> 
> Source?  As you can tell we can't exactly trust your word


You can trust @Yetive word on it. Their dm may of extended it with approval of Corp.


----------



## MDC4050 (May 18, 2020)

Target extends $2-an-hour coronavirus pay bump through July 4
					

$2-an-hour boost for frontline workers comes as other retail companies' deals are set to end.




					www.startribune.com
				




Extended


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can trust @Yetive word on it. Their dm may of extended it with approval of Corp.


Wut?!  No DM can make a decision like this.  And obviously we can't trust his word as last time he was wrong about them not extending it.  

It just turns out this time he was correct, he had a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Panda13 (May 18, 2020)

It is true. CEO sent email this morning


----------



## Xanatos (May 18, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Wut?!  No DM can make a decision like this.  And obviously we can't trust his word as last time he was wrong about them not extending it.
> 
> It just turns out this time he was correct, he had a 50/50 chance.


The answer was accurate at the time. Then Target changed its mind.


----------



## Hakuna Matata (May 18, 2020)

So does that mean that people can take a second 30 day paid LOA if they have already taken one, or just that the ability to take one 30 day paid LOA has been extended?


----------



## happygoth (May 18, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it just means that the ability to take one month paid has been extended. That was supposed to end on May 31st I believe, now extended until June 30th.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2020)

Hakuna Matata said:


> So does that mean that people can take a second 30 day paid LOA if they have already taken one, or just that the ability to take one 30 day paid LOA has been extended?


1 time paid 30 day LOA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Wut?!  No DM can make a decision like this.  And obviously we can't trust his word as last time he was wrong about them not extending it.
> 
> It just turns out this time he was correct, he had a 50/50 chance.


CEO approved


----------



## Yetive (May 18, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> he


Why does everyone think I'm male?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Why does everyone think I'm male?


You would think people would notice your very female name.


----------



## Rastaman (May 19, 2020)

What are the criteria for the 30 day paid leave again?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 19, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> What are the criteria for the 30 day paid leave again?


High risk condition, asthma, 65+, pregnant, etc

I think the list of high risk conditions can be found in the CDC website.  You also have to have a doctor's note stating you suffer from said condition.


----------



## happygoth (May 19, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> High risk condition, asthma, 65+, pregnant, etc
> 
> I think the list of high risk conditions can be found in the CDC website.  You also have to have a doctor's note stating you suffer from said condition.


A doctor's note is not always required. I submitted a picture of my steroid inhaler with my name and Rx information on it and was approved. I did everything through email.


----------



## jackandcat (May 19, 2020)

Wall Street Journal this afternoon: 





> Target Corp. is extending its $2-an-hour pandemic wage increase through July 4 for store and distribution workers. The retailer has previously pledged to increase its $13 minimum hourly wage to $15 by the end of 2020, matching Amazon’s starting wage in the U.S.



We can't prove it, but it's conceivable that discussions of this topic here and on other Internet message boards contributed to this decision by Target's management, which is VERY PR conscious.  From a public relations perspective, it's a brilliant move for Target at at a time when other merchants are ending coronavirus hazard pay for their employees.

Contained within this article (subscription password required, unfortunately):  
Retailers Phase Out Coronavirus Hazard Pay for Essential Workers - https://www.wsj.com/articles/retailers-phase-out-coronavirus-hazard-pay-for-essential-workers-11589915679?mod=hp_lead_pos7


----------



## PackAndCry (May 20, 2020)

I mean, to be fair, they're doing it so they can quietly do it later and hopefully be undetected since the PR wave about "essential" employees being screwed will be old news.


----------



## sunnydays (May 20, 2020)

target doesn’t care about what you post here or twitter or reddit or whatever 

they extended the $2 specifically because other places didn’t and it makes them look better by comparison


----------



## Poofresh (May 20, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> target doesn’t care about what you post here or twitter or reddit or whatever
> 
> they extended the $2 specifically because other places didn’t and it makes them look better by comparison


Actually. I hear they are actively on social media making sure no ones talking shit about tgt.


----------



## sunnydays (May 20, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Actually. I hear they are actively on social media making sure no ones talking shit about tgt.



they literally cannot do this otherwise the target subreddit and this website would have been deleted. all they can do is coach people who do shit like post pics of their backrooms on social media and whatnot


----------



## SuckMyDuckMFer (May 20, 2020)

Pretty sure Wal-mart is giving their employees another bonus so Target isn't the only ones extending some sort of benefits. Gonna be fun to see them take our benefits away on the day our nation declared it's independence.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 20, 2020)

Costco extended our $2 hazard pay as well.


----------

